# It Comes at Night - Post Apocalypse Movie



## hwminich (Mar 5, 2018)

This was an interesting look at how trust and personal relationships are negated in a desperate situation. Also a comment on the futility of the struggle. Sounds depressing but I think it is realistic. Well acted, well written. Only thing that I would have liked different is if we knew what was out there making people "sick."
This was on Amazon Prime, anyone else seen it? What did you think?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Yep, saw it a while back. Liked it for the most part. Didn't like the ending.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hwminich (Mar 5, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> Didn't like the ending.


Def not a feel good movie.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

hwminich said:


> Def not a feel good movie.


Haven't seen it yet but is it more or less uplifting than The Road?


----------



## hwminich (Mar 5, 2018)

hemi45 said:


> haven't seen it yet but is it more or less uplifting than the road?


less!


----------

